#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-02
<tvoss_> good morning
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: Network issues in 1SS
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<cwayne> plars, hey, wondering how to get the adb device on ashes that's used for touch_custom?
<plars> cwayne: should be in the output log, one sec
<plars> cwayne: 01ce848e48dfa6a2
<plars> cwayne: it's not *super* clear, but it's in the log at 01ce848e48dfa6a2 toward the top
<xnox> i need touch/autopilot expertise. Can I run all phablet-test-run deb/click tests in one go, without reseting/rebooting device in any way?
<xnox> (as in does phablet-test-run sanity checks the environment before executing tests, and/or puts it back into a known state at the end) ?
<cwayne> plars, so it looks like the gallery-app and ui-toolkit autopilot tests are somehow refusing to load a custom theme, which is why so many failures in touch_custom
<plars> cwayne: ok, is that something you can confirm locally? do you need me to rerun things?
<cwayne> plars, i've just confirmed it locally
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-03
<Mirv> ok, I guess no daily calls yet
<popey> Mirv: yeah
<Mirv> and happy new year anyone who happens to be back :)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> morning
<dobey> cihelp: can i get some review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/cupstream2distro-config/add-u1client-data/+merge/200353 and perhaps a deployment of the config once it gets merged?
<fginther> dobey, looking
<fginther> cyphermox, kenvandine, robru, can any of you review ^
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> approved
<fginther> kenvandine, thx
<kenvandine> np
<dobey> fginther, kenvandine: thanks. any idea on when that can get deployed and show up in jenkins?
<fginther> dobey, one moment, it should be merged and ready to deploy now
<dobey> fginther: yep it is merged
<fginther> dobey, it's deployed now
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<dobey> fginther: thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-29
<sil2100> o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-30
<Mirv> \o
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-12-31
<ogra_> o_
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-04
<Mirv> morning
<bzoltan_> Hello Mirv, so it seems that there will be no more UITK for OTA9 ... there is an event handling issue with the staging
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok then
<oSoMoN> good morning everyone
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: is silo validation resuming today? I’ve got silo 6 lined up for OTA9 with a number of bug fixes
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure if it's starting today or not.  I won't be back home and functional for at least 2.5 days.
<jibel> oSoMoN, morning. We'll resume landings today
<oSoMoN> jibel, excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: meeting!
<Mirv> jibel: should something in the process be changed so that QA wouldn't start reviewing tickets like https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/821 that are all red because of some arch build failure? before holidays I managed to fix a couple of similar ones with just no-change rebuild of that single arch, but those should be fixed before QA starts working on it.
<Mirv> I'm trying the s390x rebuild now
<Mirv> looks like that s390x issue is also solved by rebuild, but sooner or later QA will review some silo that will need additional changes due to breakage
<davmor2> oSoMoN: ^
<pmcgowan> nice
<pmcgowan> davmor2, is 35 next?
<oSoMoN> davmor2, cheers mate!
<davmor2> pmcgowan: look like it
<pmcgowan> looking forward to a working phone again
<jibel> pmcgowan, yeah it's next in the queue, then we'll try to land 51 again
<Elleo> 33
<Elleo> oops
<bfiller> popey: new gallery in store needs to be approved (was approved by QA before the break)
<popey> bfiller, ack
<dobey> hmm, are the "Autopkgtest Results" links on landing requests supposed to be completely useless? :)
<robru> dobey: no, why? what request?
<dobey> robru: well anyone i've looked at, they always seem to have tests for packages totally unrelated to the current landings. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/816 for example has unity-scope-click but the autopkgtest results links show mediascanner2 tests
<robru> dobey: oh apparently you're getting cached results from the previous request assigned in that silo. it doesn't currently update until you set the QA status to 'Ready for QA'
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/829 has a trust-store branch only for vivid, and the autopkgtest results link to both xenial and vivid, but for ubuntu-keyboard and the tests being run for ubuntuone-credentials instead
<dobey> robru: ah, yeah, that is pretty annoying. can that be fixed?
<robru> dobey: tough to say. one of the long-term goals is to have ephemeral PPAs, which would eliminate this issue, but it's a ways off.
<robru> dobey: I'm not sure why stale results are being added to new requests though...
<dobey> robru: when are the autopkgtests being run?
<robru> dobey: for now, you have to set 'Ready for QA' to trigger the autopkgtests to be requested. we'll soon change it so that you can request autopkgtests sooner, and then it only becomes 'Ready for QA' once tests pass, but for now this is the initial iteration
<dobey> robru: can they be automatically triggered whenever the build status is "successfully built" instead?
<robru> dobey: i was asked to make them manually triggered as autopkgtest resources are scarce and we don't want them constantly running for every random build that happens
<dobey> oh
<pmcgowan> woot
<Saviq> trainguards, can we please publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/822 ?
<robru> Saviq: did you try publishing it yourself?
<Saviq> robru, that never worked for me :)
 * Saviq didn't have rights
<robru> Saviq: it works if there's no packaging diff
<robru> Saviq: you got rights for that months ago
<robru> Saviq: publishing is open to everybody now as long as there's no packaging diff.
<Saviq> robru, thought there was something else needed, like being a maintainer or so
<Saviq> robru, wfm then :)
<Saviq> robru, just replying your email
<robru> Saviq: nope. I no longer have any special publication power that you don't. The only trick is that you need core dev if there are packaging changes
<Saviq> ack
<jhodapp> robru, I'm missing something obvious (I think) in trying but failing to publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/820
<robru> jhodapp: job hasn't ben run since dec 22nd.
<jhodapp> robru, sorry, wrong one: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/820
<robru> jhodapp: it's just like the build job, you click through to jenkins and then run the jenkins job.
<robru> that's the same one
<jhodapp> robru, oops right, looked at the wrong line :)
<jhodapp> robru, yeah when I click through it just brings me back to the same Jenkins job page
<jhodapp> robru, nm, it's working now
<jhodapp> I swear it wasn't working just a min ago :)
<robru> jhodapp: how many times did you try? that's expected once as you start off not logged in, so it logs you in and redirects to the form
<jhodapp> is that why I have to press build twice many times? Any way to fix that so that it logs in and does the build request all in the first click?
<robru> jhodapp: yeah, same reason. no fix that I'm aware of. the sso plugin for jenkins doesn't seem to have any options at all. my preferred solution would be to make the login sessions last at least 12 hours or so rather than the hard-coded value of 4.3 nanoseconds.
<robru> jhodapp: eventually jenkins will go away and this'll all be moot but we're stuck with it for a while yet.
<robru> brb
<jhodapp> robru, ah interesting, that's a bummer that it's not more flexible
<robru> jhodapp: yeah it's been a thorn in my side for years. We have plans to replace it, it'll just take a while to get everything in order
<jhodapp> robru, indeed, bileto and the other things you've done have been a great addition...much appreciated!
<robru> Thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-05
<robru> yay
<michi> what happened?
<michi> robru: Do I need to rebuild?
<robru> michi: we had a buggy rollout, clobbered the creds which caused jos to hang. fixed it, but all the jobs had to be killed, which updated all the statuses unfortunately. this should settle down over the next 15 miutes..
<robru> michi: were you in the middle of a build just now?
<michi> So, don’t need to do anything?
<michi> No, the build had finished earlier.
<robru> michi: it's fine then, sorry for the spam
<michi> Works for me :)
<jibel> bzoltan_, silo 56 fails to build on powerpc. Is it expected or not?
<jibel> are you looking into it?
<bzoltan_> jibel:  It is balck magic, sometimes it fails sometimes it does not. The failure if incorrect for sure as the library is there. We are looking at it, but it is not a critical issue in my view. the functionality of the UITKis more relevant
<Mirv> let me see if it happens every time
<Mirv> but yes they are a bit weird since earlier they were fixed but then it was found out it failed on s390x. then it was fixed even more and it built everywhere, and now once again it complains on another architecture (and only 32-bit version of it) where it used to work. some sort of compiler random order magic must be in play.
<sil2100> xavigarcia: piiing
<xavigarcia> sil2100: hi there
<sil2100> xavigarcia: hey! I was looking at publishing of silo 51 and sadly there are some changelog issues there
<sil2100> xavigarcia: I see that in https://code.launchpad.net/~xavi-garcia-mena/indicator-sound/restore-osd-notifications/+merge/281290 you modify the changelog - why is that?
<sil2100> xavigarcia: we should never really touch existing history in most cases
<xavigarcia> sil2100: mmmm, I can't remember
<xavigarcia> sil2100: that was probably when I had to rollback trunk before Xmas
<sil2100> xavigarcia: ok, could you maybe remove all the debian/changelog changes from your merges and rebuild indicator-sound? :)
<xavigarcia> sil2100: sure
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I will ping you when it is ready
<sil2100> Since in the current state it's not really publishable, we even have some ugh, strange UNRELEASED versions in the changelog history
<sil2100> xavigarcia: thanks!
<xavigarcia> sil2100: the changes in this branch.... https://code.launchpad.net/~xavi-garcia-mena/indicator-sound/re-add-integration-tests/+merge/281292 are needed, though
<xavigarcia> sil2100: is there a problem as they are?
<sil2100> xavigarcia: hmmm, why can't those be put in the commit message instead?
<sil2100> xavigarcia: so generally there should be no problem for having this debian/changelog modification there, but...
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I can't remember who it was, but I was asked to add those lines to the changelog
<sil2100> xavigarcia: since the prerequisite branch has those invalid changelog modification/changes, this branch also carries some wrong bits in it (please notice that the indicator-sound (12.10.2+15.10.20151019-0ubuntu2) UNRELEASED; line is UNRELEASED)
<xavigarcia> sil2100: to reflect the new files and so on
<sil2100> xavigarcia: so generally you can leave the debian/changelog modification in this branch if you make sure that the old changes from the invalid modifications are gone
<xavigarcia> sil2100: okay... so if I modify the prerequisite branch....should it be enough?
<sil2100> xavigarcia: hmmm... you can try, depends if you have also merged the prerequisite branch to this branch as well
<sil2100> xavigarcia: just make sure that before you rebuild, check the https://code.launchpad.net/~xavi-garcia-mena/indicator-sound/re-add-integration-tests/+merge/281292 merge diff if the previous changelog version visible is released to xenial - if it's UNRELEASED than something went wrong
<sil2100> *then
<sil2100> Only the newest changelog entry should be UNRELEASED
<xavigarcia> sil2100: Ok... will do that
<xavigarcia> sil2100: Okay, so I've removed the changes in changelog in the prerequisite branch
<xavigarcia> sil2100: but I still see UNRELEASED in https://code.launchpad.net/~xavi-garcia-mena/indicator-sound/re-add-integration-tests/+merge/281292
<sil2100> xavigarcia: looking how this looks in reality
<sil2100> xavigarcia: ok, I think it should be good, it's just a lag in LP it seems
<sil2100> xavigarcia: try re-building :)
<xavigarcia> sil2100: well, now I have a conflict
<sil2100> Oh, where?
<Mirv> tvoss: davmor2: like https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/793 says it needs a rebuild due to burned version number qtubuntu-media/vivid
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I did some extra changed
<xavigarcia> sil2100: changes
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I'm going to roll back to the one you saw
<tvoss> Mirv, let me see
<tvoss> Mirv, davmor2 should I just trigger a rebuild?
<davmor2> tvoss: no idea I have nothing to do with that side, I guess it is because jhodapp uploaded a couple of media-hub fixes and might of bumped up the version number maybe
<Mirv> tvoss: so it seems. at the same time the diff:s should get updated too. there was jhodapp's https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/820 that landed yesterday
<Mirv> davmor2: missing diff:s on media-hub are not a problem, but a qtubuntu-media landing after the last build in that silo is
<tvoss> Mirv, so I just trigger a rebuild, correct?
<Mirv> tvoss: correct, but specify qtubuntu-media in the packages to build to make it even smaller re-build
<bzoltan_> sil2100: Mirv: is there an information about what packages and what versions are in a certain  image version?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: like, all packages in an image?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: that would be in image manifests
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  yes
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  where can i find that?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-touch/vivid/ - go here, find the rootfsid you're interested in, download the log and there you will find the link to the manifest (confusing, I know)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: do you want a specific one? I can help you find it
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  flo 88-89 diff i am interested in
<sil2100> Ah, the diff
<sil2100> bzoltan_: which channel?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd
<sil2100> bzoltan_: let me quickly grab the diff for you
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hm, aparently there are no changes between 88 and 89
<sil2100> bzoltan_: the manifests are - 88: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/232434413/livecd.ubuntu-pd.manifest and 89: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/232821809/livecd.ubuntu-pd.manifest
<bzoltan_> sil2100: on flo? Wow... black magic - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1530938
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1530938 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu RTM) "header navigation broken on flo" [High,New]
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> Yeah, but as you can see, manifests are the same and it actually makes sense since most people were out-of-office then
<sil2100> The touch images also didn't have any changes
<bzoltan_> sil2100: as expected
<sil2100> Device and custom tarballs are intact
<sil2100> So hm, maybe actually the whole 'reflashing' fixed the bug?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  how is that possible?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I please haz a silo for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/834 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: why wouldn't you assign it yourself, the safety limit shouldn't be hit?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I tried, but got a message saying the number of free silos is too low
<oSoMoN> (should I try again?)
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> robru: the free silos limit shouldn't be as low as 52? yet it failed https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/77/console
<Mirv> robru: oh, it says to me "No silos are available.". there's a glitch in the matrix.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so no luck either from my side unfortunately. there are probably some ghosts haunting somewhere, meanwhile we'll need to wait for some silo to free up.
<Mirv> well, I can free one of mine
<oSoMoN> ok :(
<Mirv> since I'll follow it anyway
<Mirv> oSoMoN: no luck even that way. I freed up one silo and it still complains to me :(
<sil2100> uuuuu
<Mirv> help!
<Mirv> sil2100: any idea, or should we just wait for robru?
<Mirv> debug run doesn't give any mor einsight
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<xavigarcia> sil2100: hi there
<xavigarcia> sil2100: the silo is built again
<xavigarcia> sil2100: could you please check if now looks better?
<sil2100> xavigarcia: \o/ any changes besides the changelog?
<xavigarcia> sil2100: none
<xavigarcia> sil2100: just the changelog
<sil2100> xavigarcia: will take a look in a moment, thanks!
<xavigarcia> sil2100: thanks
<Mirv> tvoss: you didn't run the silo 22 rebuild, I did it now
<Mirv> it seems jhodapp had tried to run the rebuild but the job execution had failed since force was not specified and the branch itself didn't have changes
<tvoss> Mirv, ack
<tvoss> Mirv, and thx :)
<Mirv> davmor2: the silo 058 is vivid only landing
<sil2100> Mirv: not sure if you got my previous message:
<sil2100> Mirv: strange thing, the train doesn't even look for available silos from what I see - but the silo list is properly initialized
<davmor2> Mirv: you say that but it doesn't work on vivid, which takes us back to what is it's point :)
<Mirv> sil2100: no, that went to /dev/null apparently. ok then.
<Mirv> davmor2: yes, it doesn't change the end result :)
<Mirv> davmor2: tvoss: on another note, 022 rebuild now done and re-put into QA quque
<sil2100> xavigarcia: hmmm
<sil2100> xavigarcia: so I checked the silo again and hmmm... so, looks ok, but you removed the changelog modification from the re-add-integration-tests branch in the end?
<xavigarcia> sil2100: yeah
<xavigarcia> sil2100: it was getting mad
<sil2100> xavigarcia: and the merge conflict on LP worries me, but if everything merges correctly when building then it's fine I guess - but I'm just wondering if you removed the big changelog entry with file mentions etc. by accident or planned
<xavigarcia> sil2100: it was planned... as there were lots con conflicts with the pre-requisite branches
<sil2100> You could have just included all that in the commit message, the train should have just fetched all that and pasted it
<sil2100> I mean, *should*, since in theory it shouldn't break anything
<xavigarcia> sil2100: you mean the LP commit message or when committing the code?
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I can add that in the comment in the MP
<sil2100> LP merge commit message, the train always uses that for generating the changelog
<xavigarcia> sil2100: ok... will do that then
<xavigarcia> sil2100: one sec
<sil2100> I mean, we can stick with what we want if the small changelog entry is enough, but I suppose it's a big branch
<sil2100> So we might want to be more verbose on what appened
<sil2100> *happened
<sil2100> Fingers crossed that the train won't mangle it and break the formatting tho...
<xavigarcia> sil2100: OK... I've added the info in both, LP and the repository...
<xavigarcia> sil2100: rebuilding... will ping you when it's ready
<tvoss> Mirv, great, thx
<jibel> Mirv, are we supposed to retest 22?
<sil2100> robru: once you're up, could you take a look at the problem with assigning silos? I didn't look into much details, but from the first look the backend situation looks alright - from cyphermox-test I saw 50 silos assigned and in ~/.ci-train-silo-names I saw 61 silos defined
<sil2100> robru: from the logs it looks like the train does not even really look for free silos, as I didn't see any logs from the "log_value_of.siloname('Checking if available')" bit
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Please switch to Jenkins as a service: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: issues with silo assignment
<sil2100> xavigarcia: hmmm, ok, rebuilding your silo, it seems we need to check the 'TAKE_WHOLE_COMMIT_MESSAGE' field
<sil2100> Man, the rebuilds are killing me
<xavigarcia> sil2100: ok, thanks!
<davmor2> morphis: any second
<morphis> davmor2: ?
<davmor2> morphis: ^
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is the issue with silo assignments fixed?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: no... robru will know what's up, he should be around shortly
<sil2100> I didn't see anything obvious what could be wrong, and I don't have enough tools to debug that
<sil2100> Since it's a closed environment
<xavigarcia> sil2100: Hi there, silo 51 is ready again
<sil2100> xavigarcia: hey! Ok, so it's built, the changelog got a bit massacred (re-formatted) so it looks a bit ugly
<sil2100> But...
<sil2100> I suppose this is better
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-1-build/lastBuild/artifact/indicator-sound_xenial_packaging_changes.diff
<xavigarcia> sil2100: so... can we land it now?
<sil2100> Yeah, I'll do it now ;)
<morphis> sil2100: can you push something to a silo for me?
<sil2100> morphis: sure
<sil2100> :)
<morphis> great
<Saviq> fginther, hey, think https://launchpad.net/~jenkaas-hackers would be a good place for a jenkaas ML?
<fginther> Saviq, yes, I thought there was already one configured
<Saviq> fginther, care to join #jenkaas on irc.c.c? :)
<fginther> Saviq, perhaps, are you aware that I now work for a different team (landscape)?
<dobey> eh, if that team is for people that hack on the thing, then it's not a good place fo ra support ML
<Saviq> fginther, sure, doesn't mean you can't help here and there, your call :)
<Saviq> fginther, still, you're listed as the owner of ~jenkaas-hackers ;D
<dobey> a new team ~jenkaas-users would be better place for a user ML
<fginther> Saviq, that's true :-)
<Saviq> dobey, don't think they're "hacking on the thing", at least the members list does not suggest that
<dobey> Saviq: well, it's got a PPA and owns some branches
<dobey> Saviq: so i'd think giving everyone direct commit access to those branches, who wants to join a ML to discuss user issues, is probably not a great plan :)
<Saviq> dobey, sure, although it's the users who are the only hackers nowadays
<dobey> seems the wrong place for it, to me
<oSoMoN> robru, it seems the train is unable to assign silos to new requests, known issue?
<oSoMoN> (I need a silo for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/834)
<sil2100> Driving home, will be back in around 1h
<Saviq> fginther, so people started requesting adding new folks (and whole teams) to ~jenkaas-hackers, maybe what dobey said makes sense - a lower-impact ~jenkaas-users team+ML could be a safer approach? I understand you might not want to maintain it... in which case a few of the initial users could be nominated as admins, but what happens to ~jenkaas-hackers?
<fginther> Saviq, I think that makes sense. The jenkaas-hackers group was setup because the ppas and code needed to be hosted somewhere. A users ML will help keep that separate
<fginther> sorry for the slow response, in a meeting
<Saviq> fginther, nw
<Saviq> fginther, dobey, right, created a private ~jenkaas-users team+ML, owned by pspmteam
<davmor2> tvoss, jhodapp: now fight to see who lands theirs first ;)
<jhodapp> davmor2, haha
<jhodapp> kenvandine, are you up for landing something for me that requires a core dev? :)
<kenvandine> jhodapp, sure, link?
<jhodapp> kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/812
<kenvandine> jhodapp, i'll look at it in a few
<jhodapp> kenvandine, sounds great thanks!
<kenvandine> jhodapp, interesting, so 5.4 provides 5.6 imports?
<kenvandine> i guess there's no harm, just seems odd :)
<jhodapp> kenvandine, yes since our 5.4 is a backport of many things...it's to make sure we don't have to have any QML clients do version detection and remain compatible with what's in upstream
<kenvandine> ok
<jhodapp> kenvandine, also, Mirv looked this patch over already as well
<kenvandine> jhodapp, what happens if an app imports 5.4 and uses Audio?
<jhodapp> kenvandine, they won't see the playlist stuff
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> jhodapp, done
<kenvandine> that was easy :)
<jhodapp> kenvandine, perfect, thanks!
<robru> Mirv: hey sorry for the hassle there, investigating now.
<bfiller> robru: can you rebuild telephony-service on arm64 only in silo 3?
<robru> bfiller: sure one sec
<robru> bfiller: there's a bug in ticket creation at the moment, the assignment didn't work because your distribution field is wrong. please edit your ticket, correct the missing values, and then it'll work (I have a fix for this but it's not quite in production yet
<bfiller> robru: ok
<alesage> robru, do you happen to know if uitk folks (e.g. bzoltan_ ) care about powerpc builds? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/818
<robru> alesage: if the train reports a failure in that arch then it's a regression on that arch, so either they will be forced to care or they will need a really good reason for regressing
<alesage> robru ack, ok, I'll pause this silo then and wait for a resolution (otherwise appeared passed)
<robru> alesage: looks like it was rebuilt after being set ready for qa so just kick it back to them, yeah
<alesage> robru, ack thx
<robru> Yw
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-06
<cjwatson> alesage,bzoltan_: I think that https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/src_test-depends/+merge/281713 should fix the powerpc build problems (and as mentioned in the MP it doesn't seem to be anything very specific to powerpc, just a parallel-build problem with sufficient CPUs, so worth fixing in any case)
<alesage> cjwatson, ack, will make a note on our trello for EU AM
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: Thanks for the MR. I thought that it must be a parallel-build issue.
<bzoltan_> alesage:  I have manually merged this fix to the lnding branch and let the MR automerge to the staging branch. The build will be ready soon too.
<bzoltan_> cjwatson: alesage: all good in silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-056 Thank you again for the fix.
<cjwatson> bzoltan_: yay
<jibel> trainguards: sil2100 being off today, anyone would know why there is no phone build today? the rootfs build successfully apparently but there is no new image in rc-proposed.
<cjwatson> maybe something to do with the i386 rootfs failing to build?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/48004
<jibel> maybe, and it could be related to this unsatisfiable depends https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-058/excuses.html
<jibel> confirmed it's the problem
<alesage> tvoss, seeing "needs rebuild" but not sure if this is due to sweeny's branch special status https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/731
<tvoss> alesage, hmmm, let me see
<tvoss> alesage, might actually be required ... checking
<tvoss> yup, kicked
<tvoss> alesage, my apologies :/
<alesage> tvoss, ack, nw, quick review forthcoming
<mvo_> trainguards - the image importer appears to be disabled, is there a reaon for this? we need to import a new snappy image
<kenvandine> mvo_, i'm filling in for robru today, i know nothing about that though
<kenvandine> sil2100, oh you're still around... ^^ ?
<mvo_> kenvandine: if sil2100 is not around it would be great if someone could telegram him for a quick yes/no if I can run image imports, its unfortunately important and urgent (not OMG urgent, but I would like to get updated images before my EOD so that the next team can take over and work with them)
<kenvandine> i'm sure sil2100 is still around, if he doesn't reply soon i'll find someone that has him on telegram
<sil2100> mvo_: it's good to enable it
<sil2100> I was doing some quick image copies earlier
<pmcgowan> sil2100, did we not do an auto build last night?
<sil2100> mvo_: sorry about that!
<mvo_> sil2100: no problem, thanks
<mvo_> sil2100: I reanbled them now
<sil2100> mvo_: thanks!
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we did, but we also had a i386 build failure... but we should get the armhf image imported now anyway
<pmcgowan> ok
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Another binNEW review required! https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/818 <- here, they add a new package called libubuntugestures5-private-dev
<sil2100> seb128: if you would have a moment of time in the nearest days we would be grateful :)
<sil2100> seb128: the packaging diff: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-056-2-publish/2/artifact/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_xenial_packaging_changes.diff
<seb128> sil2100, hey, ok, I can have a look
<Mirv> sil2100: btw I got PPU rights for UITK among else now :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: this silo needs a +1 from the archive team ^
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/ yaay :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> Mirv: since you're around for a moment, do you remember how we're supposed to force a silo publish when the silo has 'bad status'? (like, FTBFS for an arch we don't care about etc.)
<Mirv> sil2100: I think there's no force publish option nowadays, the only option is manual copy
<Mirv> so I guess there's no such thing as an arch we don't care about :)
<Mirv> I kind of meant not to be around, but I noticed I can push the Jenkins agenda forward so pushing a couple of buttons :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, something's up with silo 15
<kenvandine> it's been published and merged since monday
<kenvandine> it had an error and hadn't freed the silo yet
<kenvandine> so i tried to abandon it
<kenvandine> now the status is abandoned, but it still has the assigned silo?
<kenvandine> sil2100, it did delete the packages in the ppa
<kenvandine> but it looks to me like the silo is still assigned, so maybe the ppa is being held?
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> kenvandine: where do you see the silo still is assigned?
<kenvandine> the ppa description still lists settings
<kenvandine> i thought that stuff got flushed out
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> Name of Assigned Silo	ubuntu/landing-015
<kenvandine> which might not mean anything
<kenvandine> but the status had been set to "Uncaught exception"
<kenvandine> before i abandoned it
<kenvandine> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/821
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  would you please publish the silo56? It will need a jedi's ack.. because it has debian space change... including one from kenvandine
<sil2100> kenvandine: the PPA description is not cleared on silo clearing
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah, I poked seb128 about that already :)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: since we need a binNEW approval
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  super! Thank you and thank to seb128
<sil2100> kenvandine: so I *think* the silo is freed already
<kenvandine> sil2100, good, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, bzoltan_, looks fine for binNEW
<cjwatson> perl 5.22 landing in xenial
<cjwatson> big transition, 593 source packages.  hopefully will be a non-event for touch but just in case
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! :)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: published o/
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  Cool!
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, I go back offline now, if you could keep a look out on the publishable page I would be grateful :)
<sil2100> o/
<alex_abreu> sil2100, I have an issue w/ https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/759, it tries to build for packages that were removed, ... the source package names initially were 'webbrowser-app webapps-demo' but now should only be webbrowser-app, but it still fails to build & re-add webapps-demo for every triggered build
<alex_abreu> robru, ping
<robru> alex_abreu: I'm off today can you try kenvandine ?
<robru> alex_abreu: you need to remove the source package names from the ticket
<robru> And the ppa
<alex_abreu> robru, kenvandine well I did ...
<alex_abreu> but everytime I rebuild I readds them
<kenvandine> did you delete them from the ppa?
<alex_abreu> ah not from ppa
<robru> alex_abreu: yeah it re-adds based on the ppa
<robru> alex_abreu: also is this a source package rename?
<alex_abreu> robru, not a rename, only a removal of one of the source package from the list
<robru> alex_abreu: OK, should work if deleted from PPA then. kenvandine will have to do that
<alex_abreu> ok thx
<alex_abreu> kenvandine, could you remove the webapps-demo source package from the ppa?
<alex_abreu> kenvandine, in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014
<kenvandine> alex_abreu, sure
<kenvandine> alex_abreu, done
<alex_abreu> kenvandine, thx !
<kenvandine> np
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-07
<michi> robru: still around?
<michi> trainguards: Anyone around who can help with publishing a silo?
<robru> michi: i'm around but i can't publish anything. did you try it yourself?
<michi> Yes. Tells me that the status is bad.
<robru> michi: which one?
<michi> Presumably because of the failed s390x build
<michi> silo 26
<michi> Problem is that I need to put another MR into a new silo.
<michi> But to do that, I need the 26 to merge into trunk first.
<robru> michi: ok, well if you publish this it's just going to get stuck in proposed because you're not allowed to regress on arches
<michi> We are not regressing on arches.
<robru> michi: why can't the mr that fixes s390x just go in here
<michi> We have never published for IBM
<robru> michi: the train would not report s390x failure unless it was a regression
<michi> We can’t make it work on 390
<michi> Because the gstreamer codecs are broken.
<robru> michi: then you need to get an archive person to delete the existing s390x binary on that arch
<michi> The train just builds for 390x whether we like it or not.
<michi> There is no existing binary.
<michi> There has never been a thumbnailer package for 390
<robru> michi: yes it does: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thumbnailer/2.3+16.04.20151102.2-0ubuntu1
<robru> michi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thumbnailer/2.3+16.04.20151102.2-0ubuntu1/+build/8382530
<robru> the train is detecting this binary and reporting the regression
<michi> What a gooddam bloody screw-up :(
<robru> michi: you need to either fix it or delete the binary
<michi> Who can I delete the binary.
<michi> We don’t want to support 390.
<michi> It doesn’t make sense.
<robru> michi: anybody in #ubuntu-release
<michi> OK, thank you!
<robru> you're welcome
<michi> is there a special alert alias there I should use, such trainguards here?
<robru> michi: no not really. just ask and if nobody responds try pinging colin or adam
<michi> cool, thank you!
<robru> michi: you're welcome
<robru> michi: after the binary is gone, the status should update in ~15 minutes, then you should be able to publish
<michi> That would be great, thanks!
<michi> robru: Is that adam or adam_g?
<robru> michi: infinit y
<Mirv> michi: I can help with the 783
<michi> Mirv: Thanks!
<michi> I’m currently reflashing the phone to do a smoke test on silo 26
<michi> Alternatively, if you could take a quick look, that would be awesome.
<michi> No need to go through the whole test plan.
<michi> All it needs is a quick test to see that you still get thumbnails.
<michi> It’s just to make sure that the binaries that were just built aren’t broken in some weird way.
<michi> There are no code changes.
<Mirv> michi: oh was there a rebuild?
<michi> I’ve changed debian/rules to lie about s390x test failures.
<michi> Yes, because of the failing s390x tests.
<michi> It’s a loong story.
<michi> ^ That’s weird.
<michi> I didn’t try to publish jus now.
<Mirv> michi: I updated the packaging diff:s to be sure, with that
<Mirv> michi: ah I see the diff now. well I'd need to flash too since my mako is on xenial so you'd be faster in smoke testing
<michi> Not sure what’s happening.
<michi> I flashed with —bootstrap
<michi> It rebooted into recover.
<michi> recovery
<michi> Normally, while flashing, it has an orange rotating ubuntu log.
<michi> logo.
<michi> Now, I’m seeing a white non-rotating logo.
<michi> Christ...
<michi> I think the download of the image failed half-way through.
<michi> And it rebooted with a partial image.
<michi> I may not be able to get this to work at all.
<michi> I’ve been having ongoing problems with flaky USB connection to teh phone.
<michi> Mirv, if you could give it a quick sanity check, I’d be eternally in your debt.
<michi> I’ve been trying to get this bloody silo out the door for ages now.
<Mirv> michi: ok, will take a while but I assume I don't see thumbnails disappearing with the silo so I'll then publish it eventually
<michi> That would be great.
<michi> right now, my phone is briked.
<michi> bricked.
<michi> I need this to land in trunk because I have one more change that needs to go in for ota 9.
<michi> And I can’t land that change without the current silo 26 ones.
<Mirv> michi: flashing. meanwhile, can you check if https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/media-hub/enable-dual-landings/+merge/278270 looks ok to you? sil2100 is worried about the lack of symbol files, is the abi-compliance-check route supposed to be used manually by the developer basically? I see the shlibs magic is working correctly in the resulting binary files.
<michi> Mirv: I’ll have a look.
<michi> I don’t know what Thomas has done
<michi> We are running the compliance check from the unit tests, so they run every time anything is tested in s-jenkins or a silo.
<Mirv> michi: right, thanks
<Mirv> I'll check that and then either for such tests to be added or not
<michi> Mirv: I managed to unbrick my phone at least.
<michi> Mirv: I looked through the changes and pulled the branch too.
<michi> I don’t think there is any abi-compliance check in the tree.
<michi> At least, a grep for it comes up empty.
<Mirv> michi: same here
<michi> Well, that’s pretty much all I can say.
<Mirv> 026 smoke tested, publishing
<michi> No shlibs or symbols file, no abi-compliance-check
<michi> \o/
<michi> I owe you one!!!
<Mirv> michi: :)
<michi> I mean it!
<michi> Next sprint, it’ll be a beer on me!
<Mirv> michi: I assume you'll want to start on the next landing immediately? I can merge the silo and we would just need to manually monitor that there is no surprises in xenial proposed -> release migration
<michi> Give me a few minutes.
<michi> I spent the last two hours or so in headless chicken mode.
<michi> I have an MR that is currently building on s-jenkins.
<michi> Will make a new silo for that as soon as 26 merges into trunk.
<michi> How long should that take do you think?
<Mirv> michi: I was asking "do you want your trunk to be up-to-date immediately?" :)
<Mirv> so you can say "yes"
<michi> Yes please!!!
<michi> :)
<michi> Pretty please… :)
<Mirv> michi: trunk is up-to-date, you can start your next build at any point. we do these exceptions at the last minute OTA landings and we just need to occasionally check http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#thumbnailer (when it appears) and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thumbnailer/2.3+16.04.20160107-0ubuntu1 that it finds itself to the release pocket
<michi> Awesome, thank you!
<Mirv> no problem
<michi> Working on that now.
<michi> Mirv: silo 26 again
<michi> This time, it’s a really small change, and it’s not necessary to go through the full test plan.
<Mirv> michi: nice. if you get it tested the QA will be up in ca 2 hours.
<michi> Mirv: Will be tested in about five minutes, as soon as the armhf build is published.
<michi> Testing will take only a few minutes.
<michi> I’ve been building and testing with packages created on my Chromebook already.
<michi> I don’t expect any problems.
<michi> Mirv: Marked as ready for QA. Thanks again for your help!
<Mirv> Mirv: you're welcome!
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Please switch to Jenkins as a service: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<Mirv> tvoss: please check my and sil2100's comments at https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/media-hub/enable-dual-landings/+merge/278270
<Mirv> either symbols files or abi-compliance-check should be used
<tvoss> Mirv, sure, they haven't been used before, though. The symbol file on common was pointless
<sil2100> We had symbol files on media-hub previously, they got removed at one point but still...
<tvoss> sil2100, we never had symbols on media hub
<tvoss> sil2100, I'm pretty sure :)
<tvoss> sil2100, we had symbols on the common library, which is a bit pointless as there is like 1 symbol in there
<sil2100> tvoss: oh, you're right! It was just in the common part
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<tvoss> sil2100, so I'm happy to add those symbols, but can we please have that in the next iteration?
<tvoss> sil2100, file a bug, assign to me
<sil2100> tvoss: could you guys set the ABI-compliance-checker+shlibs bits as priority for the nextish release?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure
<tvoss> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> Excellent
<sil2100> tvoss: oh, and one more thing - I won't block on it this time since we're short on time, but if you could be more verbose in the commit-message of big changes like that it would be awesome ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, well, it's just a merge :)
<tvoss> sil2100, but I can try to be a little more verbose
<sil2100> Like, you know, I know what 'Enable dual landings' means in this context, but others would like to know more from the changelog, e.g. that the control file is auto-generated, etc.
<sil2100> For the future of course ;)
<sil2100> tvoss: could I get https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/sync-trunk/+merge/280738 approved? :)
<sil2100> Just this one approval and we can land
<sil2100> Ouch!
<davmor2> sil2100: what did you break now ;)
<tvoss> hmmm, poor little publisher could use some love: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012/+packages
<tvoss> cjwatson, ^ :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, also: a late happy new year
<jibel> robru, hi, the results of autopkgtest attached to silo 34 seems unrelated to the packages in the silo. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/840 any idea why?
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: time for an silo upload?
<Mirv> morphis: sure
<sil2100> Mirv was faster ;)
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100:  It seems that there is something fishy with the ubuntuone-credentials autopkgtest
<bzoltan_> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/armhf/u/ubuntuone-credentials/20160107_000316@/log.gz
<bzoltan_> QSYSTEM: TestToken::testGetServerTimestampMuchEarlier() Error fetching server timestamp: ""
<bzoltan_> ony on armhf .. on amd64 it can fetch the timestamp and so the test passes on amd64
<Mirv> bzoltan_: since it's probably not UITK thing, dobey would be your contact for ubuntuone-credentials regarding that TestToken::testGetServerTimestampMuchEarlier
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  the question is if it blocks the UITK package or not
<Mirv> bzoltan_: well yes it currently blocks it in xenial. but you see (and dobey) that it has occasionally failed similarly in the past too http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/ubuntuone-credentials/xenial/armhf/ - so I think you should ask pitti to rerun it
<Mirv> for example it failed for the runs on 2015-12-10 and 2015-12-09
<Mirv> correction, only the 2015-12-10 is a similar failure
<Mirv> anyway, a rerun could yield more information about whether it always happens currently or not
<pstolowski> hello trainguards, may i ask for a rebuild of unity-scopes-api in silo 54 for i386 only? got a random failure
<sil2100> pstolowski: on it
<pstolowski> thx
<sil2100> Done
<cjwatson> tvoss: you'll have to be more specific - what am I looking at there?
<pstolowski> thanks sil2100
<tvoss> cjwatson, oh, no worries :) it was just the publisher taking a really long time for the mir armhf packages
<cjwatson> tvoss: All seems to have been normal around that time.
<cjwatson> tvoss: Looks like it published two minutes after you asked here; the build was just unlucky enough to finish two minutes after the start of the (in this case, and reasonably typically) 10-minute cycle, so it was near-worst-case.
<tvoss> cjwatson, oh okay, so pure perception on my side :)
 * sil2100 is off for lunch
<robru> jibel: probably wasn't set as ready for qa yet? Britney only runs if the status is ready
<jhodapp> sil2100, seems this is stuck in the proposed pocket: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/793
<cjwatson> jhodapp:     * armhf: account-plugin-ubuntuone, camera-app-autopilot, indicators-client, libonline-accounts-plugin-dev, liboxideqt-qmlplugin, liboxideqtcore0, liboxideqtquick0, libunity-webapps-dev, libunity-webapps0, oxideqt-chromedriver, oxideqt-dbg, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-autopilot, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-web-plugin, ubuntu-html5-container, ...
<cjwatson> ... ubuntu-pocket-desktop, ubuntu-push-autopilot, ubuntu-sdk, ubuntu-sdk-libs, ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, ubuntu-touch, unity-chromium-extension, unity-scope-click, unity-webapps-service, unity8, webapp-container, webbrowser-app
<cjwatson> says http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt regarding that silo
<cjwatson> jhodapp: looks like this is because liboxideqtcore0/armhf depends: libmedia-hub-client4 and that soname changed
<jhodapp> tvoss, ^
<jhodapp> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> jhodapp: narrowed down as follows: "rmadison -s xenial,xenial-proposed -S qtubuntu-media media-hub", observe which package names changed, then "reverse-depends libmedia-hub-client4" and "reverse-depends libmedia-hub-common4"
<cjwatson> some cases are more complex but when it's just a soname change then this approach is usually enough
<jhodapp> alex_abreu, can we get an update to liboxideqtcore0 for silo 22 since the soname changed for media-hub
<alex_abreu> jhodapp, you should check w/ chriscoulson
<jhodapp> alex_abreu, alright
<dobey> robru: hey, is there a documented REST API that i can make oauth-signed requests to for CI train, to create new landings, get status, etc…?
<tvoss> jhodapp, not sure what I'm expected to do now :)
<robru> dobey: the rest api is read only, unless you authenticate with sso
<robru> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/bileto/trunk/view/head:/README.API
<dobey> robru: sure. does it support OAuth in the Authorization: header though? If I have an OAuth token from SSO, that is
<robru> dobey: no, the authentication is based on having a session token in a cookie, which the server sets when you log in to sso
<dobey> robru: i guess i can submit an MP to bileto to add support for authenticating with OAuth instead of a cookie?
<robru> dobey: what are you trying to do?
<dobey> robru: not sure exactly yet, but had a thought to write some nice client app to notify me when my landings need rebuilt/etc…
<robru> dobey: that's called "irc" :-P
<robru> dobey: also as i said the rest api is read only when you're not authenticated so you can poll statuses without authenticating
<dobey> robru: well, sure. but i can't create new requests without authenticating though.
<robru> Yeah
<dobey> anyway, was curious thought. i'll figure out what i want exactly after looking at the API and thoughts settle more :)
<dobey> trainguards: does a package already in xenial that's being converted to land via ci train need a packaging ack?
<robru> dobey: If you're publishing it and there's packaging changes it will require an ack, yes
<robru> dobey: re: train api, the good news is that the rest api is the only api, so anything the web interface can do can also be done by any client app (eg there's no secret api that only the web interface can access)
<dobey> robru: no real packaging changes, other than dropping all the patches that are in upstream, and such.
<dobey> robru: also, i have upload privs for it…
<robru> dobey: if you touch any files under debian/ other than changelog the train will require an ack no matter how good your intentions are.
<robru> dobey: if you have upload rights then you should be able to ack it yourself
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> robru: how do i do the ack?
<robru> dobey: run the publish job again with "ACK_PACKAGING" checked
<dobey> ah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-01-08
<michi> Mirv: ping, I have a question...
<michi> robru: Trying you for a question, seeing Mirv isn’t around.
<michi> Still here?
<michi> trainguards: Where is the best place to report problems with builders that are used by citrain?
<robru> michi: the builders are standard lp ppa builders so talk to lp people
<michi> Is there a channel for that? I don’t know who looks after lp
<robru> michi: probably #launchpad i guess, I'd look for William Grant and Colin Watson
<michi> Cool, thank you!
<robru> Yw
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. is there a reason I (we?) can't merge+clean our own silos? seems like the damage has already been done at that point..
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! You mean like, force merge?
<pete-woods> oh wait
<pete-woods> maybe it's because it's already merged :$
<pete-woods> whoops, yeah it is
<pete-woods> never mind!
<sil2100> ;)
<jibel> Elleo, kenvandine I failed silo 24, it breaks image download to an app from the webbrowser.
<Elleo> jibel: ah, thanks for catching that, will take a look shortly
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: one of you has time for another upload?
<sil2100> morphis: I can has have time
<morphis> great
<sil2100> ;)
<morphis> btw. is it possible to build armhf packages in a private ppa these days already?
<cjwatson> morphis: privacy and architectures are more or less entirely orthogonal
<cjwatson> so it's the same as the process for building armhf in a public PPA
<morphis> cjwatson: yeah that was what I mean
<morphis> private ppa = personal ppa
<morphis> :-)
<morphis> wrong wording from my side
<morphis> cjwatson: I just remember from some time ago that this was possible due to the builders are not virtualized
<cjwatson> morphis: oh right
<morphis> cjwatson: not sure if that has changed
<cjwatson> morphis: we have two ways to build armhf packages at the moment: one is on bare metal, unsandboxed, available by request (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad) for PPAs that are only writable by Canonical employees; the other is virtualised on x86 hardware via qemu-user-static, available by request (same URL) to anyone but will only work for a subset of packages that don't need anything fancy like threading
<morphis> cjwatson: so I could simply go there and ask for one of my ppas to be build on bare metal?
<cjwatson> morphis: yep
<morphis> cjwatson: nice
<morphis> cjwatson: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/280752
<cjwatson> morphis: What sort of packages are you working on?  I assume some of them use Qt?
<morphis> cjwatson: libhybris, bluez, ...
<cjwatson> OK, I suspect threading will be involved in there somewhere and so qemu will not be your friend.
<cjwatson> done
<morphis> cjwatson: yeah
<morphis> cjwatson: thanks a lot!
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please publish https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/1/
<sil2100> Saviq: on it!
<sil2100> charles: hey! I was looking into publishing silo 17 and sadly I can't...
<sil2100> charles: the silo adds a build dep of accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas (universe) to indicator-sound (main)
<sil2100> charles: so it causes a main component mismatch - we would either need to MIR accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas to main (I'll look into that as a possibility) or remove the dependency
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Ah, a no-change rebuild
<seb128> charles, sil2100, that binary comes from a source which is already in main, no promotion needed (out of a binary one, which should be done once it shows on component mismatch output)
<sil2100> seb128: alrighto then!
<sil2100> Thanks, let me publish in a moment then
<davmor2> morphis: any second
<morphis> davmor2: ?
<davmor2> morphis: ^
<morphis> davmor2: ah :-)
<morphis> nice
<morphis> davmor2: so did you test on krillin/arale too?
<davmor2> morphis: no flo and mako there were no images for arale and krillin in the android part or is there an image in there that I can use
<morphis> davmor2: no, was more like meaning the hybris deb packages in the silo
<davmor2> morphis: ah I thought that all came in the tarball that john-mcaleely and alextu were building but I can give it a quick try give me 10 minutes
<john-mcaleely> there will definately be some stuff in the rootfs/silo
<morphis_> davmor2: you got my last message?
<davmor2> morphis_: I answered the hybris one with ah I thought that all came in the tarball that john-mcaleely and alextu were building but I can give it a quick try give me 10 minutes
<morphis_> davmor2: no, the libhybris deb packages are part of the ubuntu part
<davmor2> morphis_: ah okay give me 10 minutes then
<morphis_> ok
<davmor2> dobey: qa granted on that then now I've seen it \o/
<dobey> davmor2: great, thanks
<sil2100> robru: hey! I'm going EOD in a moment, but I noticed that some requests don't show the audit logs on the requests page
<sil2100> robru: while I remember seeing them previously
<sil2100> robru: for instance: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/835 has no logs, not even the switch of qa status, even though bileto does have those in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/v1/ticket/835
<sil2100> Have a nice weekend everyone o/
<bfiller> robru: is there something special about apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu source package that it can't be built in the silo?
<bfiller> (silo 52)
<robru> bfiller: checking
<robru> bfiller: right it doesn't look like it's been enabled for train use, have you ever released it in the train before?
<bfiller> robru: no I haven't, suspected it might be the issue
<bfiller> jdstrand: do you use the train for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<robru> bfiller: these are the train packaging requirements: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging
<jdstrand> bfiller: please don't push it to silo
<jdstrand> I am commenting on the mp now
<bfiller> jdstrand: ok
<bfiller> jdstrand: just was trying to test it was not going to release
<jdstrand> but to answer your question-- I upload directly to the ppa instead of using MP automerges
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> bfiller: so I do use the train, but not with MPs
<robru> yeah that would explain it
<bfiller> jdstrand: messaging-app won't build the correct profile without apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu changes I'm told
<jdstrand> no it won't
<bfiller> slight chicken and egg
<jdstrand> let me finish commenting. I think we should take a different approach that doesn't require changes to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<bfiller> jdstrand: alright
<jdstrand> bfiller: ok, I responded to both MPs. basically, don't change apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu but put those rules in the messaging-app profile directly. I also have other comments for the messaging-app that need to be addressed
<jdstrand> bfiller: this has the added benefit of needing no coordination with the security team for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<bfiller> jdstrand: thank you, will take a look
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtscript-opensource-src, zesty/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-sr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packag
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2082 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtba
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtscript-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gle
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtba
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
<boiko> trainguards: what's this status "Bad merges" on ticket 2233? trying to figure out how to solve it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (zesty/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtscript-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtscript-opensource-src, xenial/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
<robru> boiko: click details, the log lists which merges have which unacceptable states
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<boiko> robru: thanks, let me take it a look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (zesty/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtscript-opensource-src, xenial/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/qttools-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtscript-opensource-src, xenial/qttools-opensource-src, xenial/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/storage-provider-onedrive). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-onedrive). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qttools-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gle
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtba
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/menu.registrar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, xenial/qtscript-opensource-src, xenial/qtsvg-opensource-src, xenial/qttools-opensource-src, xenial/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<xnox> dobey, happy new year!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin, zesty/lxqt-qtplugin, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, zesty/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/gcin,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to hig
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtfeedback-opensource-src, xenial/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtpim-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, xenial/qtscript-opensource-src, xenial/qtsensors-opensource-src, xenial/qtserialport-opensource-src, xenial/qtsvg-opensource-src, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qt3d-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/application.menus
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtcurve, zesty/qtwebkit-opensour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/onthefly-debugging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Generating diffs
<Elleo> sil2100: heya, any idea what I need to do to get this silo working? it seems to have been stuck since before christmas: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2273 (its the one with the manually uploaded patched presage packages)
<sil2100> Elleo: hey! Oh, let me run the Diff job on it
<sil2100> Maybe then it'll go further
<sil2100> I actually thought that'll happen automatically
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2273 Generating diffs
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2273 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtwayland-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/qt3d-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtfeedback-opensource-src, xenial/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtpim-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, xenial/qtscript-opensource-src, xenial/qtsensors-opensource-src, xenial/qtserialport-opensource-src, xenial/qtsvg-opensource-src, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (zesty/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwayland-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty
<dobey> xnox: i'll reserve judgement on happiness since there's still ~363 days left :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
<popey> jibel: can someone take a look at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2308 pls?
<jibel> popey, hi, sure, set to ready for qa
<popey> oh, i thought i had
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2308 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtwebchannel-opensource-src). Dependency wait (zesty/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwayland-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extra
<kenvandine> vigo, can you please point me to instructions for flashing xenial+overlay image to frieza?
<kenvandine> vigo, that is what you use for testing right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! You need to flash image number 102 from ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu
<sil2100> kenvandine: all later images are currently broken due to the new lxc in xenial
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx!
<kenvandine> so install it and don't update :)
<kenvandine> got it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
<kenvandine> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu --revision 102 -b
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^ right?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, we're trying to see what's the reason, but it's hard without anyone with expertise
<sil2100> kenvandine: I guess, never used phablet-flash ;p
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> sil2100, how do you do it?
 * sil2100 is the old ubuntu-device-flash guy
<kenvandine> oh, right
<kenvandine> i think ubuntu-device-flash is the same thing
<sil2100> ubuntu-device-flash --revision 102 touch --channel ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu --bootstrap --recovery-image recovery.img
<sil2100> This would be how I'd do it
<kenvandine> oh right... i need the recovery
<kenvandine> where can i get that for frieza?
<kenvandine> sil2100, or maybe i don't need to bootstrap, it's running rc-proposed now
<sil2100> This I don't know, I don't have a frieza - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices <- but this should have one
<sil2100> Might not be needed indeed, but a clean image helps with testing
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<pete-woods> any core-devs out there got time for a packaging ack? (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321)
<pete-woods> or trainguards with privileges, too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (zesty/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwayland-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Fa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> woot!
<pete-woods> thanks mystery person!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-network). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
<mterry> cjwatson: is bug 1646139 something that is reasonable to want changed?  And it seems like it would be a potentially involved fix if it involves new UI.  Should I look at workarounds?
<ubot5`> bug 1646139 in Canonical System Image "Please allow snap recipes to pin a source archive" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646139
<cjwatson> mterry: tricky, and I'm not sure
<cjwatson> mterry: we don't have a good precedent - the existing touch stuff is handled fairly manually by livecd-rootfs IIRC
<mterry> hmm so no existing code for this in LP
<cjwatson> mterry: have you considered instead trying to force this at the snapcraft level?
<cjwatson> either in snapcraft.yaml if that's possible, or with a plugin
<mterry> Maybe...  but the source archive of the recipe is all just setup for the env that snapcraft lives in.  I'm not sure how much support snapcraft has for knowing about its environment
<cjwatson> snapcraft has a bunch of support for writing out its own sources.list
<cjwatson> it's definitely possible, it would be more a question of style (IOW you'd be effectively removing support for building the same snap in other environments without hacking the snapcraft.yaml / plugin)
<cjwatson> but if the unity8 snap is so sensitive to its environment at the moment, then maybe that's actually the right thing to do
<mterry> Yeah hmm ok.  I can look at what would need to happen there.  Thanks for the thought!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwayland-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework
<robru> pete-woods: thank xnox
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/increase-timeout/+merge/313702". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwayland-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/akonadi, zesty/maliit-framework
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Proposed pocket (zesty/telephony-service). Release pocket (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/thumbnailer, xenial/ubuntu-app-launc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2328 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> sil2100, do you know they trick to getting adb working on frieza_arm64?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i got the device working... but no adb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2328 Successfully built
<jgdx> sil2100, same here, so plz /cc me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2321 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2331 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2330 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2329 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2330 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2330 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2330 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2330 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages (xenial/dialer-app). Successfully built (zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2330 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2330 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rmescandon tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2233 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2332 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwayland-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, zesty/qtx11extras-opensource-src). Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src). Diff missing (xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtfeedback-opensource-src, xenial/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtpim-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, xenial/qtscript-opensource-src, xenial/qtsensors-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qtcreator). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qttranslations-opensource-src, zesty/qtwayland-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebsockets-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qtcreator). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qtstyleplugins-src, zesty/qttranslations-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qtcreator, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageformats-opensource-src, zesty/qtserialport-opensource-src, zesty/qtstylep
<vigo> Elleo, ping
<vigo> morning =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qtcreator, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/akonadi, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/gammaray, zesty/qtcreator, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtimageforma
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtcreator). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcurve, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/musescore, zesty/qtcreator, zesty/skrooge, zesty/uim). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, zesty/qtfeedback-opensource-src, zesty/qtima
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/qtcreator). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcurve, xenial/qtdeclarative-open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/musescore, zesty/qtcreator). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/plasma-framework, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtconnectivity-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcreator, xenial/qtcurve, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/plasma-framework, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtconnectivity-op
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
<vigo> mardy, ping
<vigo> could you please help me with silo 2325 :)
<cpaelzer> robru: can you see why bileto ticket 2307 is not realizing the state of the completed i386 ceilometer test?
<cpaelzer> robru: listed as "in progress" but the queue is empty so it should be finished some way - I waited over the night but it didn't update yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/calibre, zesty/kwin, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/webbrowser-app). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/kwin, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/plasma-framework, ze
<Elleo> vigo: pong?
<vigo> Elleo, hi! I approved 2300 and left some notes in trello
<vigo> If you want to take a look :)
<Elleo> vigo: ah, great, thanks :)
<Elleo> vigo: when you say the esperanto layout was already installed was that looking at the OSK layouts in the new system-settings app or the normal keyboard layouts dialog?
<Elleo> (by 'normal keyboard layouts dialog' I mean the one for physical keyboards that's always been on the desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2323 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/plasma-framework, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qt3d-opensource-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
<dbarth> hi guys
<dbarth> ubuntu-qa, can i get help on landing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 ?
<vigo> Elleo, I might wrote it wrong
<dbarth> this is blocking alecu and michi
<vigo> before installing this silo, it was listed in external keyboard
<vigo> OSK list is empty on xenial+overlay (desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src, zesty/webbrowser-app). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/p
<jibel> vigo,  why did you archive the card for 2325?
<vigo> jibel, Trello tricked me
<jibel> vigo, it's good to go?
<jibel> or you want to test something
<jibel> ?
<vigo> jibel, cannot build it like testplan describes
<vigo> pinged mardy but no answer yet
<jibel> vigo, I'd just land it
<vigo> jibel, ok
<vigo> jamesh and michihenning aren't connected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 QA Signoff: Approved
<jibel> dbarth, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2319 QA Signoff: Approved
<Elleo> vigo: yeah, external layouts are separate, on the desktop keyboard layouts have to be installed manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2319 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-map
<Elleo> vigo: I should update our testplan to make things clearer on the desktop
<vigo> Elleo, would be great =) thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/thumbnaile
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/plasma-framework, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2319 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src, zesty/webbrowser-app). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<alecu> vigo: hi! You mentioned that michi and jamesh are not around. Is there anything I can help with?
<vigo> alecu, hi! no worries that silo was approved by jibel so it's fine now :)
<alecu> vigo: awesome, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/plasma-framework, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qt3d-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtconn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2308 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/webbrowser-app). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/plasma-framework, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2273 QA Signoff: Approved
<vigo> Mirv, ping
<Mirv> vigo: pong, and if it's qtsystems you may address oSoMoN right away too since I built it, he tested it :)
<vigo> Mirv, great you read my mind :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 zesty/akonadi: Failed to verify DSC file akonadi_16.04.3-0ubuntu2.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2327 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2333 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 zesty/qtubuntu: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/qtubuntu/qtubuntu-ubuntu-zesty-1985 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages (xenial/dialer-app). Successfully built (zesty/dialer-app)
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, any idea why https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 is missing a destination version? I've merged in trunk afaics
<Mirv> jgdx: there's ongoing landing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 in proposed pocket involved
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, that explains it. Thanks
<xnox> jgdx, merge more?  i don't see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings-components/0.11+17.04.20161223-0ubuntu1 in the debian/changelog.
<Mirv> jgdx: wow, it seems it's stuck in proposed because of ubuntu-settings-components itself failure https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/amd64/u/ubuntu-settings-components/20170103_201720_17942@/log.gz
<jgdx> bzoltan, any movement on 2315?
<Mirv> jgdx: it's done and published, only on hold because of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-ui-toolkit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/plasma-framework, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qt3d-opensource
<Mirv> jgdx: however ironically the failure is the one that the landing fixes. I'll try rerunning with all-proposed
<jgdx> Mirv, right, thank you
<xnox> jgdx, i don't see any ubuntu-settings-components in proposed.... i see it published in release 13 hours ago. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings-components
<xnox> and there is missing changelog entry in the proposed branches.
<Mirv> xnox: the whole landing isn't in release pocket, therefore trunks are not yet updated
<xnox> ack.
<Mirv> restarted all the autopkgtests now, so see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-ui-toolkit in 15 mins
<Mirv> xnox: FYI if you're in talks with archive admins, try to get bug #1653906 done so that it wouldn't block next landing
<ubot5`> bug 1653906 in qtpurchasing-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "RM: s390x binaries of qtpurchasing-opensource-src" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653906
<xnox> Mirv, not sure how much it will help, or for long. the plan is to remove src:upstart in zesty.
<xnox> Mirv, and everything will be bildable again.
<xnox> Mirv, why does libpay need upstart?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build
 * xnox checks if it is on the list of things to port
<Mirv> xnox: it's a long chain of deps every time. but anyway it's nice to keep the archive in a solid state so that landings can go on without being blocked on the upstart removal etc
<Mirv> xnox: it may not need it, it's just these stop gap efforts to keep archive landable. sometimes upstart dependency is decidedly added to keep s390x from building.
<xnox> that is counter productive for src:upstart removal efforts.... =/
<Mirv> all of those naturally need to be removed once upstart is really removed, but not before since the chain of problems starts so easily
<xnox> *sigh*
<Mirv> yes, those have been done throughout the last 6 months
<xnox> on a side note.
<xnox> Mirv, if i upgrade my tablet all the way to zesty, would you expect it to work?
<xnox> or e.g. will all the clicks fail.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
<Mirv> xnox: M10? there's a recent lxc issue breaking newer images, otherwise I guess it'd work same as xenial (staging channel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
<Mirv> xnox: bug #1653725
<ubot5`> bug 1653725 in Canonical System Image "lxc-android-config not starting on ubuntu-touch/staging/* xenial-based images after lxc upgrade" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653725
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Diff missing (zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/kdeclarative, zesty/kwin, zesty/libfm-qt, zesty/musescore, zesty/openorienteering-mapper, zesty/plasma-framework, zesty/pyqt5, zesty/qt3d-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (zesty/libircclient). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (zesty/keeper). Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/qtwebengine-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-
<dobey> xnox: i would expect the / partition to be filled before you were able to complete the upgrade :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Diff missing (zesty/libircclient). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 zesty/qtmir: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/defaultKeymap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2307 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 zesty/keeper: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/keeper_0.1.0+16.10.20160915.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Uploading build (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/qtwebengine-opensource-src, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/framewo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2273 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcreator, xenial/qtc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2273 Proposed pocket (zesty/presage). Release pocket (xenial/presage)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src, xenial/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, xenial/qtcreator, xenial/qtcurve, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2330 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fci
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<vigo> xnox, ping :)
<vigo> could you please take a look to https://trello.com/c/mkkBHofV/3902-2319-2319-unity-scope-click-xnox?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, 2326 is good for publication, can you pull the trigger?
<robru> cpaelzer: not sure what happened there, what was stuck? Autopkgtests? Those can be retried...
<dobey> gah
<dobey> no that is bad
<dobey> xnox: what are you doing there
<cpaelzer> robru: the autopkgtest was done (queue empty) but the bileto ticket did keep it as "in progress"
<dobey> hmm, we need to kill the departmentsdb stuff
<cpaelzer> robru: I just cancelled and did a normal upload now as I had to get it going
<cpaelzer> robru: so the ticket is deleted now - so much about data to check :-/
<robru> cpaelzer: OK, yeah in future talk to Mirv  or sil2100 as they're more TZ appropriate for you and they can kick autopkgtests
<cpaelzer> robru: ack, will do so
<sil2100> cpaelzer: best way is to poke 'trainguards' instead - everyone that might help will get hilighted
<robru> Heh, right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2273 Release pocket
<Mirv> oSoMoN: doing so
<dobey> xnox: bah, you already published this anyway :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 Publishing packages
<vigo> dobey, what happened?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks to you
<dobey> vigo: i didn't even realize that existed until today, so i didn't get to review it. it's not something that should have landed. but i see it's already been published to archive anyway, 4 hours ago
<dobey> sil2100: 10:58 < vigo> could you please take a look to https://trello.com/c/mkkBHofV/3902-2319-2319-unity-scope-click-xnox?
<dobey> sil2100: i guess you did that?
<sil2100> dobey: I just did a review, xnox is the author - what's up?
<dobey> sil2100: someone published it without qa. but i just noticed the MP today and it's not something that should have gone through at all. :-/
<sil2100> Who published it?
<sil2100> Wow, hm, probably xnox did
<dobey> oh xnox cheated and published it
<dobey> and he manually set qa signoff to approved
<sil2100> 2017-01-04 12:30:20 +0100 (xnox) Publishing packages.
<sil2100> 2017-01-04 12:30:03 +0100 (xnox) qa_signoff: Approved
<sil2100> xnox: bad xnox!
<dobey> oh well, hopefully doesn't make too much a mess conflicting with my other branch
<vigo> sil2100, dobey thanks :)
<sil2100> vigo, dobey: sorry for that guys, I'll poke xnox so that this doesn't happen next time
<vigo> sil2100, np and thanks for looking into it =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtsystems-opensource-src). Release pocket (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (zesty/qtpurchasing-opensource-src). Failed to build (zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtwebengine-opensource-src, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/framewo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2330 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2335 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-clipboard-dbus
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Failed to build (zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtwebengine-opensource-src, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gset
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2335 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2328 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2328 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 vivid/messaging-app: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2328 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2335 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 vivid/messaging-app: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2315 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2336 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2335 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/pay-service, xe
<robru> slangasek: ok so I'm working on that piuparts thing, looks pretty easy, I'm just going to test it in bileto. you going to be around in a bit to push my commit to master?
<slangasek> robru: sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2319 Release pocket
<slangasek> robru: though I don't see why you would use bileto for testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 QA Signoff:
<robru> slangasek: well just to make sure that nothing explodes before pushing to master? why wouldn't i?
<robru> slangasek: I mean staging bileto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Preparing packages
<slangasek> robru: because if you're trying to make sure it doesn't blow up on snakefruit, I'd think you'd run it locally the way it's run on snakefruit, rather than driving it from bileto
<slangasek> robru: but at least if it's staging, ok
<robru> slangasek: yeah I'm also running britney's tests. but staging bileto seemed like a sensible place to push something experimental just to be sure.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 xenial/indicator-printers: Failed to build source package
<robru> sigh, britney master's tests don't pass for me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-click)
<robru> slangasek: grumble, martin left britney ubuntu master with failing tests that don't fail in debian master.
<robru> slangasek: I suppose "fix broken tests" should be a separate commit from "disable PIUParts"? but it's the PIUparts tests that are failing so maybe "rip out piuparts" would be a better commit than just disabling it?
<robru> slangasek: put another way, we need tests to be passing but it probably doesn't make any sense to spend time fixing tests of a thing we're disabling.
<robru> hmm then again the fix might be super easy...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, xenial/mediascanner
<robru> heh, one-line fix. great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Preparing packages
<slangasek> robru: yes, please have separate commits for test fixing vs. your change :)
<robru> slangasek: I've identified the patches where martin introduces the issue and I'm fixing the patches rather than piling new patches on old patches. keeps the delta from debian more manageable.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-printers). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-printers)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2326 Release pocket
<robru> slangasek: ok I just sent an email about britney, please take a look when you get a sec
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2337 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2327 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsetting
<vigo> morphis, morning! =)
<morphis> vigo: hey!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Diff missing (zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty/hime, zesty/kdeclara
<vigo> morphis, =) happy snap silos day and happy new year
<vigo> I'm working on both pulseaudio and wi-fi
<morphis> vigo: happy new year as well!
<morphis> vigo: great
<vigo> could you please take a look to trello?
<vigo> https://trello.com/c/Q9yW0n5l/3907-2327-snap-pulseaudio-morphis
<vigo> I wrote some notes about testing pusleaudio :)
<vigo> and I need to know if I'm in the right way :)
<morphis> "Pulseaudio cannot be installed from candidate but edge" is fixed, forgot to press a button yesterday
<morphis> vigo: so which test steps are you following?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
<vigo> I also have to change that, this morning it didn't find it( do not know why) but I just double check it and I ca install it from candidate
<vigo> :)
<vigo> don't worry :)
<vigo> morphis, I followed those steps in trello and tested it in xenial+overlay VM
<morphis> vigo: so you're using the ce-se-engineering-tests snap to go through the tests?
<vigo> morphis, yes, that's what the testplan says, is there anything else?
<morphis> vigo: not yet
<vigo> morphis, great! so pulseaudio is good to go and I'll start now with wi-fi ap
<morphis> vigo: great!
<vigo> I'll let you know the results once it is finished =)
<vigo> morphis, thank you!
<morphis> vigo: btw. you should test the snap really on an Ubuntu Core system too
<morphis> desktop is less interesting for it
<morphis> also did you disable the already running pulseaudio instance there?
<vigo> morphis, oh I forgot, well I'll do it again on VM with amd64 core image
<vigo> is that ok?
<morphis> sure
<vigo> morphis, perfect! thanks again :)
<morphis> NP
<morphis> vigo: I am also pushing an updated version of the engineering-tests snap to beta right now, if you're itnerested
<vigo> morphis, good to know, I'll give it a try once core is running :)
<morphis> https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-hwe-team/+snap/engineering-tests-publish
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2309 Proposed pocket (xenial/util-linux, yakkety/util-linux). Release pocket (zesty/util-linux)
<vigo> morphis, having issues on core amd64
<vigo> this is what kvm says when running the image
<vigo> https://pastebin.canonical.com/174965/
<vigo> so no way to record/play audio this time
<morphis> koza: ^^
<vigo> and here's the modules loaded output https://pastebin.canonical.com/174962/
 * koza looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<koza> vigo, are you sure there are audio cards detected on this system? also I have had problems on kvm too but not of this kind. for me it could not play audio because there were no cards [just null sink].
<koza> vigo, modules on my side https://pastebin.canonical.com/174968/
<vigo> koza, I tried it this morning on classic desktop and worked well, this attemp is on amd64 core is what fails for me
<vigo> koza, is on core where I'm getting this, on classic works and the output was https://pastebin.canonical.com/174951/
<koza> vigo, hmm this was from core too, and here are the os details: https://pastebin.canonical.com/174969/
<koza> vigo, also on classic [virtualbox] it works well
<vigo> koza, have you tried with the updated canonical-se-engineering-tests?
<vigo> there's a new version :)
<koza> oh, right :-)
<vigo> koza, ok my audio is broken don't know how it happened :)
<koza> vigo, the serial audio issue strikes again ;-) looks like everyone gets it once a while
<vigo> koza, :(
<koza> vigo, usually restarting chrome fixes it for me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2335 Preparing packages
<vigo> koza, didn't work for me I'm rebooting
<vigo> koza, morphis it's going to work this time for sure
<vigo> my mistake :)
<koza> vigo, sweet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo: great!
<vigo> :'(
<vigo> koza, sudo pulseaudio.parec ~/record.wav
<vigo> open(): Permission denied
<vigo> this time I had no pulseaudio error on kvm
<vigo> but it does not allow me to record annything :\
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 zesty/qmenumodel: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2291/+files/qmenumodel_0.2.11+17.04.20170103-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Currently building (zesty/qt3d-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (zesty/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (zesty/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (zesty/akonadi, zesty/analitza, zesty/appmenu-qt5, zesty/calibre, zesty/ciborium, zesty/fcitx-qt5, zesty/frameworkintegration, zesty/gammaray, zesty/gcin, zesty/gsettings-qt, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2340 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2335 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
<vigo> morphis, didn't work I hoped it would but still having issues :S
<vigo> it might be my hw
<morphis> vigo: what kind of issues?
<vigo> sudo pulseaudio.parec ~/record.wav open(): Permission denied
<morphis> vigo: you can't get access to files in $HOME easily unless you connect the home plug
<vigo> morphis, grr true
<koza> vigo, try to/var/snap/pulseaudio/current
<morphis> koza: shouldn't $HOME work too once you connect the home plug?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
<koza> morphis, i had denials despite home being connected. have you read the note in the story?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
<vigo> koza, still having it after connecting it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 Proposed pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (xenial/online-accounts-api)
<koza> morphis, do not really understand why however it happens; a subject of the follow-up pulseaudio story
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Generating diffs
 * koza will be back soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Pending binary packages
<morphis> koza|away: maybe I overread it :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2325 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Currently building (xenial/keeper). Failed to build (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (zesty/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
<vigo> morphis, hey!
<vigo> same on pi3
<vigo> https://pastebin.canonical.com/174999/
<morphis> koza|away: ^^
<koza> vigo, morphis, hmm... strange the connection failure
<koza> vigo, what is your snapd version? some of the changes for pulseaudio interface were merged for 2.20
<vigo> koza, ack it's from stable
<vigo> koza, https://pastebin.canonical.com/175005
<koza> vigo, strange... i will check but you need to wait till monday - tomorrow im off due to nat holiday and now i need to run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2300 Release pocket
<vigo> koza, ok! np :) thanks for your time!
<koza> vigo, np, take care
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2164 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-printers). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-printers)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs building (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Currently building (xenial/hud). Failed to build (zesty/libqtdbustest). Needs building (xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, zesty/hud, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libqtdbusmock). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-settings-comp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2275 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Pending binary packages (zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2343 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Pending binary packages (xenial/hud, zesty/hud). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libqtdbusmock, xenial/libqtdbustest, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libqtdbusmock, zesty/libqtdbustest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2342 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. could someone remove HUD from this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2344/+packages
<pete-woods> thanks!
<xnox> Source and binaries deleted by Dimitri John Ledkov:
<xnox> hud 14.10+17.04.20170106-0ubuntu1 in zesty
<xnox> hud 14.10+16.04.20170106-0ubuntu1 in xenial
<xnox> Deletion comment: pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. could someone remove HUD from this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2344/+packages
<pete-woods> wow, whatever happened there is very fancy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2344 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Preparing packages
<jgdx> mardy, I've fixed this for now, assuming you're afk. If you come back, let me know if you want to merge in [1] or do nothing---either way works for me. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/apl-1651183-test-fixes/+merge/314221
<jgdx> (also, had a real hard time running make pot in that project, seems to assume some strange wd structure)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Uploading build (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Pending binary packages
<ChrisTownsend> Is there a problem w/ britney for running autopkgtests for silos on Zesty?   The queue length is at 536 for amd64 and 502 for i386?  And it looked like this over 12 hours ago...
<ChrisTownsend> silo 1985 seems to have a great many queued without running...
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: ^^^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: I'm on public holiday today and sil2100 doesn't seem to be around either, but I just observed the same (I'd like the 1985 to progress over the weekend). ask on #ubuntu-release please
<xnox> it's round-robin across ubuntu/huge/ppa/upstream i think. Given there are large items quota is exceed for all of autopkgtest. It will take time for it to ge through.
<xnox> note that amd64 & i386 are actually shared resource.
<Mirv> there seem to be tests running, I'm only wondering if x86 has full capacity available or some problems
<xnox> things should get quicker once "huge" items complete.
<xnox> should be done by monday....
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Ok, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: Ugh
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: But thanks for the explanation.
<Mirv> I'm just wondering why everything else is fast but x86
<Mirv> ppc64el and armhf had the same amount of tests as x86 and they're all mostly done by now
<xnox> ChrisTownsend, given that s390x is clear; and ppc64el/armhf are "low" i expect it's just that we have to wait.
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: What does "huge" mean in tis case?
<xnox> Mirv, ppc64el boxes we have are a lot faster than our x86, and for armhf we have a lot more resources (it's all/any arm64 boxes we have which are hyperscale)
<xnox> ChrisTownsend, "huge" are tests that fail on usual sized VMs and need extra more disk space and RAM.
<Mirv> if everything goes ok I'd like to even publish before end of weekend since that'll repeat the tests (and then re-repeat while everything needs to be rerun with all-proposed)
<xnox> hence take up multiples of quota, versus "normal" tests.
<ChrisTownsend> lol, and amd64/i386 is supposed to be the "cheap" hardware:)
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: ok
<xnox> ChrisTownsend, "cheap" != "free". ppc64el/s390x/arm64 are loaned hardware.
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: I know.  I was trying to be funny:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: Thanks again for the explanations.
<Mirv> yes, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Uploading build (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
<taiebot> Hi do the rc-proposed image needs to be built ? i am on rc-proposed lookign at https://lists.launchpad.net/landing-team-changes/ nothing has gone in since 21/12/2016. I am still receiving image update is it normal? or is it just a rebuild of the same thng
<jibel> taiebot, it's correct, last update to rc-proposed was oxide on dec. 21st. Daily builds are just rebuilds of the same thing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub)
<dobey> ugh, why is the autopkgtest queue so large on x86 archs?
<dobey> qt i guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: See my conversation above about an hour ago.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> Actually, a little over an hour ago:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
<dobey> yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/appdrawer-four-finger
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<Laney> Mirv: Why do you require all-proposed?
<Laney> You know this basically DoSes the infrastructure, so it would actually be nice to fix that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service)
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: Is it normal to have a linux autopkgtest running for over 7 hours?  See the zesty i386 test triggered by 'zlib/1:1.2.8.dfsg-4ubuntu1'...
<xnox> ChrisTownsend, i do know that linux autopkgtests take forever; i do not know if 7 hours is normal.
<xnox> also i do not have access to do anything about it.
<xnox> maybe barry can
<xnox> and he is not here.
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: Oh, you don't have The Power.
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: Ok, well, I'm concerned there are stuck tests for the archs we care about.
 * barry waves
<ChrisTownsend> lol
<xnox> summon the master
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages
 * barry puts on his yoda mask
<xnox> may the snap be with you?!
<ChrisTownsend> barry: Seems maybe zesty i386 linux autopkgtest triggered by zlib/1:1.2.8.dfsg-4ubuntu1 might be stuck,
<barry> :)
<ChrisTownsend> barry: Last line of output has been the same for over an hour and the test has been running for over 7 hours.
<ChrisTownsend> barry: And the zesty amd64/i386 queue is quite large and I'm concerned there are stuck tests.
<barry> ChrisTownsend: one problem is that i don't think i have access (yet) to the actual infra :(  Laney does though i think.  (we really need to huddle up on this and work this out... i'll send an email to the relevant parties involved)
<ChrisTownsend> barry: Ok, very few holding the keys:(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/appdrawer-four-finger
<Laney> What's the problem?
<barry> yep.  we're still trying to figure out where all the pitti horcruxes are stashed
<Laney> I think that test is progressing.
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: Is it?  The last line is quite static.
<Laney> 15:47:53
<barry> ChrisTownsend: refresh
<Laney> That's now.
<ChrisTownsend> barry: lol, pitti horcruxes <- I like that:
<barry> :)
<ChrisTownsend> Damn, I'm impatient:)
<Laney> We got a lot of big tests at the same time
<Laney> and then a *lot* of KDE ones in the queue
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: barry: xnox: Ok guys, sorry for my noise.  I'll let it do it's thing and be quiet:)
<barry> it's all good
<Laney> Hopefully it'll drain over the weekend
 * xnox damns these millennials that want it all and want it now. </giggles>
<ChrisTownsend> lol, I'm hardly a millennial:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345 Pending binary packages
<ChrisTownsend> xnox: But thanks for the back-handed compliment, lol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2272 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
<Mirv> Laney: because KDE Frameworks is stuck in proposed for a month, and rebuilds of some of those are needed in the PPA which in turn require other components in proposed
<Mirv> btw all x86 queues seem to have virtually same numbers for last 10h, maybe it's just that the pace of completing tests is the same as new ones coming
<Laney> It's that the ones in progress are huge
<Laney> Mirv: Can you think about whether your dependencies can be improved please?
<Mirv> I guess the huge queue deserves its name then
<Laney> If you require all-proposed it's a hint that they aren't quite right
<Mirv> Laney: hmm. I need no-change rebuilds of some KDE components, and then all of KDE releases (frameworks, plasma, apps) work so that they release tarballs of 200+ packages all with same new version numbers which require each other. so from Qt side, I don't know what I could do.
<Laney> Generate some Breaks or something
<Mirv> that coupled with the fact that all those KDE parts tend to spend most of the cycles stuck in proposed because of the autopkgtests that aren't fixed, leads to this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/camera-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/camera-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
<Mirv> it'd be ok if there wasn't KF stuck in proposed, since then normal release pocket would work with those no-change rebuilds of the around 4 KDE packages
<Mirv> but since the no-change rebuilds need to be of the versions that are stuck in proposed, I can't think of how it could be workarounded
<Laney> If your package in proposed requires another one, then the dependency should express that
<Laney> likewise if it's broken with a thing in release
<Laney> If it's wasn't so many packages then we might want to overlook it, but since every upload blocks the infrastructure for several days I think it's worth some effort
<Mirv> Laney: right, maybe the KDE packages could be then improved. however, I do not have time to become Kubuntu developer per se.
<Mirv> and they have their own release infrastructure somewhere else from where they upload with some scripts AFAIK and then copy from PPAs to release
<Mirv> and they probably do have the hard requirements of everything to be the latest version, in which case my PPA wouldn't ever have the 200 required packages as it only has the 4 no-change rebuilds. so the others from proposed pocket would always be needed.
<Mirv> (unless some day there wouldn't be stuck packages in proposed for months)
<Mirv> they have these version requirements even if there wasn't anything wrong most of the time to use the older versions, ie allow my rebuilds to be tested with archive versions of the KDE dependencies
<Mirv> I still kind of think that if Kubuntu people don't have anyone to debug the autopkgtests, maybe they should just do manual QA and disable the autopkgtests when importing from Debian
<Mirv> it's not nice, but thousands of autopkgtests run that no-one has time to look at does not help much
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Pending binary packages
<Laney> It would be nice if you would talk to them about the problems
<Laney> Maybe they'll do that
<Mirv> I do talk with them, but maybe not from the same perspective (eg resource use and improving it), more like if they have someone who can look at autopkgtests (they have one, but the one hasn't been seen for some weeks now). If they do raise the issues with Release Team etc, I hope they also can discuss it. But I'll raise a couple of points more over there.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Laney: it put me also thinking that it'd be nice if autopkgtests could be guided if the default run mode is all-proposed or not. also, for x86-only packages (the twin packages qtbase-gles, qtdeclarative-gles) also other archs are run.
<Mirv> Laney: the combined effect of a) needing to rerun with all-proposed, b) twin gles packages doubling some of the reverse dependencies testing, c) silo testing done separately (and twice, first without all-proposed which fails for KDE packages) is quite big
<Mirv> also, if I could somehow select not to run any KDE related autopkgtests, it would save huge amount of effort on the silo side
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2346 Abandoning ticket
<Mirv> the simplest thing, though, would be that KDE packages wouldn't be stuck in proposed causing the doubling of points a) and c)
<Laney> Mirv: No, you should think of all-proposed as being a workaround, not something to use routinely
<Laney> Not sure what you mean about the x86-only thing, please file a bug (lp:auto-package-testing) and explain it fully
<Laney> And bileto is triggering the PPA tests AFAIK, so if it wants to do something different there then it could
<Mirv> Laney: it is a workaround for the fact the KDE release is stuck in proposed because of an earlier upload that hasn't been seen through. it's just that it is the case 90% of the cycle usally since they kind of work on their PPAs and then dump it to archives and they don't have people looking at the autopkgtests. they just generally hope that it gets done by the release.
<Mirv> Laney: ok, filed a bug
<Mirv> Laney: yeah, maybe I could chat with robru at some point to see if some control over what's going to be launched could be done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345 Successfully built
<Mirv> Laney: ok, reportedly there has been talks about just disabling KDE autopkgtests, not sure if they're going to go forward with that or not. they are obviously also frustrated about everything being stuck for months.
<robru> Mirv: eh, what? you want britney to hard-code a "no kde autopkgtests" rule?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Pending binary packages (xenial/camera-app, zesty/camera-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
<Mirv> robru: possibly, anything that improves the situation of not running 10 million tests that no-one is looking at would be an improvement.
<Mirv> especially running those when something is in a silo still
<robru> Mirv: surely it's easier to just drop the test from the packaging than to hard-code a corner case in britney?
<robru> it's surely easier for me ;-)
<Mirv> robru: basically everything at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/1985/zesty.html with roughly version numbers 5.26.0, 5.28.0, 4:16.04.3, 4:5.7.5 would do. then again, they are already launched now.
<Mirv> robru: yes, surely, that's what I hope they'd do but I can control the flavors
<Mirv> and it sounds like they might just do that
<Mirv> robru: so probably nothing to do right now, but if the situation persists and is about to appear again, maybe it would be useful to be able to limit the scope a bit
<seb128> well if nobody can be bothered fixed the things they land in proposed maybe delete the buggy upload from there and ask them to upload again when they fix it?
<seb128> fixed->fixing
<seb128> if an upload is buggy and stops other builds we delete it
<seb128> we should be able to do the same with things that DoS the infrastructure in a durable way
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2339 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Pending binary packages (xenial/camera-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/content-hub, xenial/gallery-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/camera-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/jobs-systemd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2345 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, zesty/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/gmock-fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/gmock-fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-01
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION oiubetkqi: anpok greyback flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION tziriyfz: higgins` popey zbenjamin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION vbegj: queuebot kalikiana greyback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION iflybue: Laney ubot5 popey â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION epafrpg: ogra_ ubuntulog2 zbenjamin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ltvgw: zbenjamin darkxst higgins` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION vdxex: ahayzen cjwatson zbenjamin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION rpwnofnqx: higgins` jamespage Laney â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION fifjizpefn: tsimonq2 sbeattie bschaefer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION mtocn: slangasek higgins` ondra ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION kipchxz: slangasek jamespage xnox ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION qoxesif: jamespage bdmurray xnox ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION stejzft: sbeattie ubuntulog2 faenil ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION opkqmxu: apw ycheng zbenjamin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION mfbom: mdeslaur fginther tdaitx ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION mdstoecvdn: zbenjamin ralsina anpok ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION xyssyqhbs: Trevinho Laney darkxst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION xuesceg: cyphermox ahayzen anpok ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION glckt: ralsina darkxst ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION txrilmmj: darkxst mdeslaur ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION trffsecpsq: greyback ogra_ kalikiana â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION phaiy: greyback ycheng bschaefer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION tbazumb: ubuntulog2 zbenjamin ycheng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION xdcsxdis: mdeslaur flexiondotorg darkxst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION uwibh: bschaefer ondra xnox ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION xxyoot: ycheng ubot5 ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION qhexcv: ahayzen ubot9 flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION aqkia: Laney cyphermox ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION onabvdyf: tdaitx bdmurray darkxst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION geeumk: sbeattie apw greyback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION avcfd: xnox higgins` zbenjamin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION aavfizbzk: slangasek ralsina Trevinho ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION nfjzn: greyback ogra_ charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION vesmcdb: Trevinho tdaitx charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION tknmfqfd: anpok higgins` ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cereal|bot973> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION iqaeledbo: Laney flexiondotorg ubot9 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<cereal|bot973> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION kokgnlirs: popey tdaitx fginther ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION mtpqu: bschaefer faenil ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION qslmiomw: higgins` Laney anpok ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION qzkxmukcm: cyphermox darkxst wgrant â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION taxajpbfe: mdeslaur wgrant ycheng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION nrocahnh: Trevinho zbenjamin ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION yvdyttmlk: ubot9 FourDollars darkxst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION tdeqadfxxr: queuebot tsimonq2 cjwatson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION dznnkwias: Trevinho jamespage cjwatson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION uzwwv: zbenjamin kalikiana mdeslaur â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ujntmzhhqe: ahayzen ycheng darkxst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION tkphictquj: cjwatson tdaitx bdmurray ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION lkjun: tdaitx FourDollars anpok ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION mejpcasghi: mardy popey flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION snkhvsnk: mdeslaur bschaefer FourDollars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ttyfwlghop: darkxst Laney greyback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ojpswdowrx: wgrant ubot5 queuebot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION cfwsmjglsv: ycheng kalikiana bschaefer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION hkdwhb: mdeslaur charles ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION papyqrdk: fginther flexiondotorg cjwatson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION lcddoxgyc: tdaitx cyphermox ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION eumcsznv: ondra FourDollars faenil ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ftrfh: mardy apw cjwatson â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION conskvz: slangasek mardy ondra ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION mxmhlwczm: higgins` anpok fginther ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION rolxat: wgrant greyback cjwatson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ltsdlvkghe: Trevinho zbenjamin ycheng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION hznqxbpy: queuebot bdmurray jamespage ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION wfefcbqkhr: ubot9 ycheng queuebot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION nzams: zbenjamin ralsina queuebot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION yodiyszkxs: anpok sbeattie Laney ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION nbfxhh: xnox mardy tdaitx â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<yuki_tsukai985> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION jithhid: charles zbenjamin cyphermox â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION tyycxqdj: ubot5 ubot9 mardy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION dtrygk: kalikiana apw ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION calus: sbeattie ycheng ondra ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION snkcudq: xnox ubot5 mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION gpugwn: cyphermox sbeattie ondra ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yuki_tsukai985> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION wggbkzufux: Laney mdeslaur greyback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-02
<xnox> sigh
<sil2100> hm?
<sil2100> Anything b0rken?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3084 Proposed pocket (xenial/strongswan). Ready to build (yakkety/strongswan). Updates pocket (zesty/strongswan)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3095 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3095 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3095 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3092 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3092 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3092 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3041 Diff missing (bionic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/dpdk)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3096 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3096 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3084 Ready to build (yakkety/strongswan). Updates pocket (xenial/strongswan, zesty/strongswan)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3085 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/exim4, bionic/open-iscsi, bionic/sysstat). Release pocket (bionic/amavisd-new, bionic/tgt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3024 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3096 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3096 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3096 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3096 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3097 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3097 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3098 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3098 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
